# High Country Archery a Joke???



## nflook765 (Dec 12, 2009)

So I am serching around the internet for some "off-brand" bows. (Lack of a better term) I come across High Country Archery. (Which I have heard of and seen before) I search their website pretty extensively and find these two things.

First, their arrows. I will let you follow the link and read all the mumbo jumbo, but they claim to be at least 30 fps faster. However, at only 5.5 gpi they were shooting a 320 grain arrow out of a 70 lb bow. Voids most factory warranties I would think. See link below:

http://highcountryarchery.net/wp-content/uploads/2011/02/Fastest-Arrow-Ad-copy-2.pdf

Then I found this little gem. The video really is so bad that it is funny. Talk about a long draw length. Concept may be there but execution and advertising are not doing this product any favors. See link below:

http://highcountryarchery.net/products/ripshot-products/ripshot

ENJOY!!:darkbeer:


----------



## CamoCop (May 19, 2009)

High Country warranties their bows down to 3 gpp. they are a good company and have been around alot longer than some of the smaller companies. i have never owned one of their bows but i know people who do and they seem to be a good bow. maybe you should do more research before slandering a company.


----------



## Cdpkook132 (Jul 8, 2009)

They are not a joke. I have several friends that shoot them very well. Good bows and arrows. I shoot the 5.5's out of my alpha burner


Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## d_money (Aug 29, 2009)

You are slandering a company you have never delt with. They do warranty There bows to 3gpp also I have shot many of there bows and actually shot 3d for them in the 90's they have had there ups and downs as a company but overall they have made some great bows over the years. IMO high country archery is a great company and hopefully some day in the future they will be one of the major company's again.


----------



## littlec89 (Sep 5, 2012)

The second video is corny an funny but the rip its self don't seem like a bad product


----------



## JOE PA (Dec 13, 2003)

In the early to mid nineties, they were one of, if not the best bows available (along with Hoyt). Times have not been easy for the company. Most who have their bows seem to like them. The super light arrows seemed to be a way to create a "niche" in the archery industry. Something nobody else was doing. Not something that interests me personally, but again, the HC guys say they don't create a problem. Not enough of a speed freak to bother with them (the arrows). I had 2 HC bows, but it was long enough ago that it is not relevant to today's bows.


----------



## tapout155 (Jan 23, 2010)

"slandering" seems some people dont know the meaning of the word.


----------



## Gordon m (Sep 2, 2010)

humm wasn't for High Country all bows would still be slow,, they made the first real fast Bows,, I have owned them and they are no Joke,, Killed a ton of game with a High Country,, and also won a trophy or 2 with one ,,


----------



## talon1961 (Mar 13, 2008)

HCA produces some very good bows. I've owned a few and never had an issue with any of them. I bought some of their 5.5 gpi arrows to try out. They were fast!


----------



## nflook765 (Dec 12, 2009)

So about the arrows...in order for me to reach a 5 gpi minimum to maintain factory warranty on a new 70 lb bow here are the specs.

26.5 inch arrow x 5.5 gpi = 145.75 grains.
nock, insert, vanes = roughly 37 grains for their calculations

So that leaves me with having to have a 167 grain broadhead to meat 5 gpi requirement for other bow companies. Obviously there is the whole deal of finding heavier inserts etc. Granted there are many broadheads that are over 167 grains, but they wouldnt be easy to come by at local retailers and mostly likely cost an arm and leg. Get my flow now??

So what I have gathered so far:

1)HCA makes awesome bows.
2)HCA makes awsome arrows IIIIIIFFFFFFFFFFF your shoot them from THEIR bow.
3) Confirmed that video is as corny as an infomercial.


----------



## CamoCop (May 19, 2009)

tapout155 said:


> "slandering" seems some people dont know the meaning of the word.


please educate us then. because "slandering" to me is when someone makes a claim (specific or implied) or negative comment about someone or some company in which is not true. i'm not sure of the exact definition but i believe i am fairly close and that the OP original comment falls into this area.


----------



## trimantrekokc (May 16, 2006)

CamoCop said:


> please educate us then. because "slandering" to me is when someone makes a claim (specific or implied) or negative comment about someone or some company in which is not true. i'm not sure of the exact definition but i believe i am fairly close and that the OP original comment falls into this area.


slan·der   /ˈslændər/ Show Spelled[slan-der] Show IPA 
noun 
1. defamation; calumny: rumors full of slander. 
2. a malicious, false, and defamatory statement or report: a slander against his good name. 
3. Law . defamation by oral utterance rather than by writing, pictures, etc. 


pretty much what you said....the only "joke is th OP's knowledge of archery and archery history....just sayin,


----------



## CamoCop (May 19, 2009)

nflook765 said:


> So about the arrows...in order for me to reach a 5 gpi minimum to maintain factory warranty on a new 70 lb bow here are the specs.
> 
> 26.5 inch arrow x 5.5 gpi = 145.75 grains.
> nock, insert, vanes = roughly 37 grains for their calculations
> ...


you are meaning 5 grains per pound, not inch. i am not a fan of these arrows simply because they would void my bows warranty. if you were to run a broadhead that heavy (167 grains) you would be defeating the purpose of the arrows anyhow...not to mention weakening the arrows spine to possibly an unsafe condition. just find another light arrow that will not void your warranty.

i shoot Gold Tip Velocity Hunter 300's that are 8.5 gpi. these are good arrows and i have no complaints so far!


----------



## nflook765 (Dec 12, 2009)

CamoCop said:


> please educate us then. because "slandering" to me is when someone makes a claim (specific or implied) or negative comment about someone or some company in which is not true. i'm not sure of the exact definition but i believe i am fairly close and that the OP original comment falls into this area.


I would say that is pretty close, but in this case you cannot prove "it is not true." I would say this is more of an opinion. Saying that some chick has AIDS or another STD to defame them when in fact they do not have such a disease would be more of slander. In that case, it can be proven true or false.


----------



## nebelk (Dec 11, 2008)

I think tapout was getting at:

Definition of SLANDER
1: the utterance of false charges or misrepresentations which defame and damage another's reputation
2: a false and defamatory oral statement about a person

Definition of LIBEL
1: a written statement in which a plaintiff in certain courts sets forth the cause of action or the relief sought
2: a written or oral defamatory statement or representation that conveys an unjustly unfavorable impression

I don't think the OP was doing either - just came across a company new to him and was looking for some info.


----------



## CamoCop (May 19, 2009)

nflook765 said:


> I would say that is pretty close, but in this case you cannot prove "it is not true." I would say this is more of an opinion. Saying that some chick has AIDS or another STD to defame them when in fact they do not have such a disease would be more of slander. In that case, it can be proven true or false.


you're right but most would interpret your question the wrong way, i'll admit i did. since it now appears you did not mean to degrade the company, only ask a question. back to your question on the arrows, personally i would look for different arrows if you care about your bows warranty. if you don't, shoot them. some on here shoot them with great success out of other bows that are not warrantied to the 3 gpp that High Country uses.


----------



## NYSBowman (Aug 21, 2012)

I shoot a High Country 4-Runner. Shoots well and is quiet. I bought it used a few years back when I was getting back into archery.


----------



## widow maker 223 (Sep 7, 2011)

Nothing wrong wih HCA, they have made some great bows. The company has kind of fallen behind since one of the boys took over.


----------



## Wolfey (Aug 12, 2008)

CamoCop said:


> you are meaning 5 grains per pound, not inch. i am not a fan of these arrows simply because they would void my bows warranty. if you were to run a broadhead that heavy (167 grains) you would be defeating the purpose of the arrows anyhow...not to mention weakening the arrows spine to possibly an unsafe condition. just find another light arrow that will not void your warranty.
> 
> i shoot Gold Tip Velocity Hunter 300's that are 8.5 gpi. these are good arrows and i have no complaints so far!


U could get a very high front of center with these arrows and them still being light weight all u need to do is get a stiffer spine and add weight to the front to weaken it to where it tunes good for your bow.


----------



## widow maker 223 (Sep 7, 2011)

The speed pro arrows are actually really stiff. The 6.2's are stiffer than the 5.5's. Todays bows will handle shooting less than 5gpp. Its just a number the industry settled on years ago for speed testing and they based the warranties from that number.


----------



## Cdpkook132 (Jul 8, 2009)

widow maker 223 said:


> The speed pro arrows are actually really stiff. The 6.2's are stiffer than the 5.5's. Todays bows will handle shooting less than 5gpp. Its just a number the industry settled on years ago for speed testing and they based the warranties from that number.


Yep. 5.5's are .325 spine. I got 80 grains up front and 28" long. 258 grains total coming out of my AB @ 388 Fps. Smoking fast


Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CamoCop (May 19, 2009)

Cdpkook132 said:


> Yep. 5.5's are .325 spine. I got 80 grains up front and 28" long. 258 grains total coming out of my AB @ 388 Fps. Smoking fast
> 
> 
> Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


but where would that spine be at once a 167 grain broadhead was hung on the arrow? this is what the OP was thinking about to get his bow to the 5 gpp. yes the FOC would be out of this world but i don't know if the spine would hold up.


----------



## Cdpkook132 (Jul 8, 2009)

CamoCop said:


> but where would that spine be at once a 167 grain broadhead was hung on the arrow? this is what the OP was thinking about to get his bow to the 5 gpp. yes the FOC would be out of this world but i don't know if the spine would hold up.


Be about a .375


Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rtaylor (Nov 17, 2010)

HCA is located right here in my hometown of Chattanooga. I have a friend that works there and several friends that shoot their bows. Although I have never asked to shoot one of their bows they all seem to really like them.


----------



## Lowlevlflyer (Aug 2, 2011)

You know, maybe you should... oh, I don't know... go and actually SHOOT one of their bows before you mouth off about how crappy the company is?? Just a thought, since you really have no IDEA what you're talking about, other than what you saw on their website and some ignorant video clip.

Oh yeah, and their arrows are SMOKIN fast and super tough. That's why they warranty their bows down to 3gpp... they know their bow can take it, and they have proven that their arrows can take it. Apparently they know what they're doing, because they've been in this industry forever.


----------



## CamoCop (May 19, 2009)

Cdpkook132 said:


> Be about a .375
> 
> 
> Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


would that be too weak through his set up? just curious


----------



## D.Short (Aug 5, 2010)

Maybe go complain about something else,maybe price of gas.


----------



## xman59 (Jan 19, 2009)

you obviously are not up to date on bows,,,, high country makes a very good product, and they do deliver good speed,, and those arrows are also of very good quality,, and yes they are capable of delivering 30+ fps more,,,, but each person bares some responsibility for following the guidelines set forth by each manufacturer,,, the weight of an arrow used is at the choice of the user,,, most companies hold the line at 5 grains per pound,, even high country follows that same weight when testing for ibo,,, because they make an arrow that is lighter is great, because their bows are rated down to three gpi,,, and they darn well seem to be holding up to it too!!!
your lack of knowledge is showing,,, do your homework before you blast a quality company making a good product,,,, there are plenty of short draw archers who would love to get more speed,, and there have been several recent posts of people doing some rediculous speed testing with bows not designed built for or warranteed for the arrows they are using,,, i currently shoot a pse evo and a high country x10,, both are exceptionally fast accurate and quiet but if i want to sling arrows real fast the evo sets on the hook!


----------



## Trevor02TA (Sep 8, 2009)

I shoot the 6.2's out of one of the bows in my sig. No problems. I did check with manufacture 1st and explain what I wanted to do, and they said no problem with going down to 3gpp.


----------



## lewie62 (Jan 9, 2009)

I shot High Country for several years in the early 90s and they were ahead of their time! Fast, accurate and a good company to deal with! I remember my first one, a Royal Hunter in that tree leaf camo they used...it was beautiful!! I haven't shot HCA for quite some time now, but imagine they still put out a good product!


----------



## NYSBowman (Aug 21, 2012)

lewie62 said:


> I shot High Country for several years in the early 90s and they were ahead of their time!


I shot the original Mathews Solocam back then(when no one knew Mathews)....and remember a friend of mine shot a High Country at the time. They were def considered "Top of the Line".

HCA doesnt spend a lot of money advertising, so the average person has no idea who they are. Most people today shoot whatever now is popular on tv(or with their friends)....instead of what feels best to them.


----------



## feverarchery (Feb 22, 2011)

Lowlevlflyer said:


> You know, maybe you should... oh, I don't know... go and actually SHOOT one of their bows before you mouth off about how crappy the company is?? Just a thought, since you really have no IDEA what you're talking about, other than what you saw on their website and some ignorant video clip.
> 
> Oh yeah, and their arrows are SMOKIN fast and super tough. That's why they warranty their bows down to 3gpp... they know their bow can take it, and they have proven that their arrows can take it. Apparently they know what they're doing, because they've been in this industry forever.


30 years now. HCA holds the pattent as well for the roller guard along with numerous others. Richard on here that had a post a couple weeks ago about the patent payout for the perfix cam design.. that was a cam that was used on the HCA Tss.


----------



## Point to Point (Sep 7, 2012)

I still have my High Country Excalibre... Killed many deer with it... Nothing bad to say about them at all!!!



Gordon m said:


> humm wasn't for High Country all bows would still be slow,, they made the first real fast Bows,, I have owned them and they are no Joke,, Killed a ton of game with a High Country,, and also won a trophy or 2 with one ,,


----------



## archeryfool72 (Oct 16, 2006)

hater much.....


----------



## buckfever1969 (Mar 16, 2007)

I remember when HCA came out. They were the hottest bows in the shop. Shorter A to A ,lighter, and way out of my price range back then. Now I am not sure if there are any dealers near me. I know a few guys that still shoot them since they came out.,


----------



## muck (May 15, 2005)

i have owned 4 of their bow in the past and have shot a 300 42x with one. no joke with their bows


----------



## backstraper (Jun 12, 2010)

Put ur big boy pants on and relax. The guy is free to post his opinion. If there bows are so good how come most of the posts have been i used to shoot one back in the day . I would think if they were that great you would still be shootin one just sayin lol.


----------



## seiowabow (Dec 19, 2010)

I had an 07 Iron Mace, my buddy bought it off me. I can still whup up on most bows on the 3D course with the hca. Great bows.

Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## muck (May 15, 2005)

backstraper said:


> Put ur big boy pants on and relax. The guy is free to post his opinion.


so no one else can post their opinions?


----------



## jimb (Feb 17, 2003)

You may not want to shoot 5.5 arrows from your bow. Have you ever tried to get an arrow down to 5gpp on a 50 pound bow.


----------



## HCATech (Jul 12, 2011)

nflook765 said:


> So I am serching around the internet for some "off-brand" bows. (Lack of a better term) I come across High Country Archery. (Which I have heard of and seen before) I search their website pretty extensively and find these two things.
> 
> First, their arrows. I will let you follow the link and read all the mumbo jumbo, but they claim to be at least 30 fps faster. However, at only 5.5 gpi they were shooting a 320 grain arrow out of a 70 lb bow. Voids most factory warranties I would think. See link below:
> 
> ...


Sir,
High Country Archery is not the manufacture of the RipShot shooters aid. The developer/Designer of the RipShot is a personal friend of the CEO ,whom which in order to help him market his item, HCA has placed it on their website and promotes it at events that HCA attends so archers like yourself may try and form an opinion hands on.
I will be more than happy to discuss with you any questions or concerns you may have with HCA and/or it's products .
You may send a PM with your contact information .
Thank You and God Bless
Bill


----------



## mossihornslayer (Apr 1, 2005)

first carbon riser also TSSR.


----------



## spmnlvr (Apr 28, 2009)

HCATech said:


> Sir,
> High Country Archery is not the manufacture of the RipShot shooters aid. The developer/Designer of the RipShot is a personal friend of the CEO ,whom which in order to help him market his item, HCA has placed it on their website and promotes it at events that HCA attends so archers like yourself may try and form an opinion hands on.
> I will be more than happy to discuss with you any questions or concerns you may have with HCA and/or it's products .
> You may send a PM with your contact information .
> ...


Why should anyone get actual information from the manufacturer when they can get all this great information from people they don't know or will ever meet. That would be like trying to actually shoot something themselves and forming their own opinion. Just crazy talk if you ask me. Personally I would rather shoot what everyone else thinks I should shoot and keep my internet friends happy, they will never see my real scores anyway.

HCA has been around long enough for me to think the have something decent. I have never had the chance to shoot one only because there are none around my parts that I know of. I would have no problem shooting one and forming my own opinion.


----------



## SCbowmaster (Jul 14, 2009)

xman59 said:


> you obviously are not up to date on bows,,,, high country makes a very good product, and they do deliver good speed,, and those arrows are also of very good quality,, and yes they are capable of delivering 30+ fps more,,,, but each person bares some responsibility for following the guidelines set forth by each manufacturer,,, the weight of an arrow used is at the choice of the user,,, most companies hold the line at 5 grains per pound,, even high country follows that same weight when testing for ibo,,, because they make an arrow that is lighter is great, because their bows are rated down to three gpi,,, and they darn well seem to be holding up to it too!!!
> your lack of knowledge is showing,,, do your homework before you blast a quality company making a good product,,,, there are plenty of short draw archers who would love to get more speed,, and there have been several recent posts of people doing some rediculous speed testing with bows not designed built for or warranteed for the arrows they are using,,, i currently shoot a pse evo and a high country x10,, both are exceptionally fast accurate and quiet but if i want to sling arrows real fast the evo sets on the hook!


What He said... Have replaced string and cable sets on several older HCA bows this year. When you put the new strings and cables on them it is amazing how quiet they become. 

As for the arrows I have used them for years on several bows. It was kind of neat having a bow that shot 420fps 6-7 years ago. and yes it tuned and shot very good groups. I am thinking seriously about running some in my MR6 this year. The RipShot is a product that will help you to develop good back tension habits using a caliper style release and works better than you would think.


----------



## trimantrekokc (May 16, 2006)

mossihornslayer said:


> first carbon riser also TSSR.


actually first machined carbon riser was the original "Diamond"......before that if i remember right PSE had a carbon shell w/foam core


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

HCA good bows? At one time one of the best. I watched Spencer Land, founder of High country, Put one of his bows in a shooting machine at the AMO show. It dry fired the bow cycled and dry fired the bow again and again. Over the weekend it dry fired his bow over 1000 and all he had to fix was strings and cables to keep it going. He had the first all carbon riser. He is a western hunter and a Maverick. He don't care about the other companies or their equipment. He knows it works with his equipment. He built the absolute lightest arrows, light but quick bows. His speed pro arrow is used in the bow comparison sharts as the lightest arrows. Every month they test different bows with heavy set ups to light setups. I have yet to see a bow company complain on their test about the smoking speeds their bow gets, or how it voided the warrrenty.

As to the other product, it does work. My neighbor just got back from Afghanistan and a bomb hit him. Among other things his right wrist is severely damaged. He shoots great with this gadget. Just because we don't need or use a product doesn't mean it is junk. I tried the product. It did make me more steady. For me it was too much trouble to use when hunting. Doesn't make it a bad product. For those who will use it it is a great product.


----------



## nflook765 (Dec 12, 2009)

Ok. Whew. Had to take a break from this overnight.

So what my original post was getting at is this......

For the arrows. Should there not be a disclaimer written somewhere that the consumer should check their bow manufacturer's specific requirements on their warranty or something to that effect? I just feel like the average archer that doesn't know crap and stumbles upon HCA arrows and says holy cow I can get another 30 fps at least. I'm all about that. Buys them. Shoots through his bow and the bow explodes. Maybe not because of arrows but becasue of something else. Anyways, his bow requieres 5gpp minimum for factory warranty. Manufacturer asks what arrows he runs through his bow. He says HCA 5.5 and that his total arrow weight is only 302 grains on a 70 lb bow. BOOM. No factory warranty and guy is left to replace bow on his own.

For the Rip Shot, if you read my first post I say it is probably a good product, but the advertising and exection are lacking. So I'm not bashing the product so much as the advertising.

As for HCA as a whole, I'm sure they make pretty good bows. However, let's face it, advertising sells. Maybe that is why some companies are worse off than others and fading quickly. There are a lot more companies out not than there were in the early 90's when HCA was in their hayday. Sadly, product differentiation is barely noticeable between companies to the average archer. What sets a company apart for most weekend warriors? Advertising. Who shoots the bows, who kills big deer with the bows, who wins with the bows and the pretty girls with the bows on TV. How great this roller guard is compared to that roller guard compared to that cable guard compared to that flexible cable guard. How great this cam system is compared to that. So on and so forth. I think you get the picture.

So to wrap it up. I think everyone should not be so quick to defend HCA if they are such a great company. Rather, help them out and offer suggestions to get their products our there if they really are that great. In the end, HCA may be better off hearing the truth about how to improve instead of hearing about how great they are.


----------



## trimantrekokc (May 16, 2006)

nflook765 said:


> Ok. Whew. Had to take a break from this overnight.
> 
> So what my original post was getting at is this......
> 
> ...


the consumer should have some responsibility on the use of the arrows and most companies will say what the warranty is....and at 1 time they did have a disclaimer for their arrows.....not sure if they still do but i imagine they do?

so you say that everyone should not be so quick to defend but on the same thought process maybe you shouldn't have been so quick to judge on something you had no knowledge of? your the one that started the thread......bashing them and saying they are a "joke" in the title......


----------



## joeprec (Aug 15, 2005)

Good grief, why do you guys care if he may think HCA is a joke? Besides, it was kind of stated as a question anyways. I shot High Country back in their glory days and to be honest they weren't that great back then. I am sure they are much better now although almost no one shoots them unlike the early 90's. Slander? Not hardly. Toughen up you bunch of wussies!


----------



## trimantrekokc (May 16, 2006)

joeprec said:


> Good grief, why do you guys care if he may think HCA is a joke? Besides, it was kind of stated as a question anyways. I shot High Country back in their glory days and to be honest they weren't that great back then. I am sure they are much better now although almost no one shoots them unlike the early 90's. Slander? Not hardly. Toughen up you bunch of wussies!


i don't even shoot them but i just can't stand the attitude of coming on here and making a statement he knows absolutley nothing about, then blaming everyone else for defending the company and going against his ignorance


----------



## xman59 (Jan 19, 2009)

nflook765 said:


> Ok. Whew. Had to take a break from this overnight.
> 
> So what my original post was getting at is this......
> 
> ...


if this is what you meant to say then why didnt you say it the first time, instead of saying high country was a joke? you made the statement and when you got called out on it you started going "politcian" on what you said...... i do suggest you find a newer high country bow and start shooting it,, i have had three in the last year, opening day in a couple of weeks will see my x 10 in the stand,,,, it is one of the best shooting bows i have ever owned very accurate and without a doubt the best all around grip i have ever held.... and the last time i checked the bow manufacturers do advise whats ok and not ok with their bows,,,, but then "some" people dont check anything out,. they see or hear something and act (" post") without any idea of what they are really talking about and no experiance to speak from.... which is what happened when you started this thread,,, 
it would have been just as easy to make the post by asking a question instead of making an uninformed comment to bash, there was no other way to read your post....


----------



## Lowlevlflyer (Aug 2, 2011)

backstraper said:


> Put ur big boy pants on and relax. The guy is free to post his opinion. If there bows are so good how come most of the posts have been i used to shoot one back in the day . I would think if they were that great you would still be shootin one just sayin lol.


And they STILL shoot just as good as they ever did. The problem is, too many guys have this mental attitude that if it's not Hoyt, Mathews, PSE, or Bowtech, then there's just no WAY it can be a bow worthy of their "expert" skills.


----------



## HCATech (Jul 12, 2011)

nflook765 said:


> Ok. Whew. Had to take a break from this overnight.
> 
> So what my original post was getting at is this......
> 
> ...



Your point is very well taken and your opinion and views are respected as well.
Nathan ( CEO) has seen HCA at it's highest point and it's lowest , Through great time and bad and is aware of the errors made in the past 30 years and is taking a slower sound approach with the company. Mass marketing and flooding the industry is not what he nor some other's in business have in there vision. His vision is to take the market money and invest it in product design/innovation to build a sound and quality foundation of products and consumer friendly company.
HCA does advertise and is also a sponsor here on AT as he wish's to keep it simple.
HCA has a following that is overwhelming to the fact that we all feel part of a " Family" . I, like many over my 40 years in archery have witnessed so many changes to this great sport and I have and currently support /respect any man,woman or child that is fueled by the passion to leap into any business/sport or hobby to go after their dreams to succeed .

As mentioned before to the OP of this thread ,We are here to listen and help one another to further grow our experience's for the future. You are more than welcome to contact us as we enjoy welcoming new members to the HCA Family.

God Bless 
Bill


----------



## Firstegg (Jul 31, 2012)

The RipStop ad was intentionally goofy...almost a spoof on the over-serious badass bowhunter Alpha Male. Did you not the whole 'tongue-in-cheek' gag? It's nice to see a company that confident in their products to have fun with their marketing.


----------



## locusthill1831 (Apr 3, 2010)

I have a RipShot, and used it when I broke my right arm. It allowed me to continue shooting with a cast. It took some getting used to, but it got the job done.

Once the cast was off, I returned to a regular release.

If anyone needs a Ripshot, let me know.


----------



## B_B_D (Jul 30, 2012)

I shot my dads old carbon 4runner for a couple years and I think its as good as any new bow I've shot. They beat hoyt to this carbon riser thing by about a decade. 2.8lbs and an ibo of about 315 I think. Definately set the bar high. BUT I think they had some issues with those risers cracking so...


----------



## Danster (Sep 27, 2009)

I shoot an HCA Iron Mace and it's tough as nails. When I mention my High Country to any bowhunter that has been shooting over 20 yrs, they get a twinkle in their eye just like remembering their high school sweetheart.
Last week my bowholder broke on my climber and my bow fell 21' to the forest floor, it bounced around like a toothpick when it hit. I got down and all I could find was a scratch on the cam. I shot it and it wasn't even out of sight. I cannot say anything
but good about the speed, accuracy and quality of their bows.
HCA Tech, aka Bill Boyers, is about the nicest and most knowledgeable HCA tech's you can find, he personally walked me through my setup on his cell phone after working hours, when he says call
him to talk he really means it. Just my 2cents. Thanks, Danster.


----------



## fletched (May 10, 2006)

But they don't make their new x11 bows in left handed.


----------



## hunter terrior (May 15, 2008)

Forgot HC still made bows. So I went on there website and had seen bows that resembled a Strother, Elite, PSE, and a few other companies. They have a bow with a 33 ATA with a 7" brace that shoots 345 IBO. Isn't that what everyone is wanting or hoping to see from some companies in 2013.


----------



## Ridley (Dec 28, 2005)

Funny how people get hung up on the 5gpi deal. When bows start having a black box on them recording everything I shoot, I'll start caring about what my gpi is.

Most any modern quality bow will have no problem shooting less.

With most bows having far more KE than needed, why not go for blisteringly fast?


----------



## hossa1881 (Apr 1, 2010)

nflook765 said:


> Ok. Whew. Had to take a break from this overnight.
> 
> So what my original post was getting at is this......
> 
> ...


I have many arrows that have weighed right around 300grs, hca is not the only company that makes light arrows. Also not everyone shoots 70lbs, many people shoot 60 or less (me included.) ive had a hard time to get an arrow down to 5gpp shooting 60lbs, let alone someone shooting less weight. As for the company, i have never shot one of there bows, but would be open to it and have heard some good things.


----------



## 2fast4u (Mar 2, 2008)

One of my favorite bows that I wish I still had was a HCA Iron Mace. Some of my friends are still shooting them and the Speed Forces. They are a well built bow that has stood the test of time even with the 5.5 arrows. Someday I may have to try one of the new models out.


----------



## Breeze (Jun 29, 2010)

My buddy shoots a Speed Pro X-10 and I have to say it's one of the smoothest, fastest bows I ever shot. I personlly love the direction that HCA has taken as a bow company.


----------



## bcycle (Feb 22, 2006)

I shot a HC sniper years ago then lost interest in the years after that bow. I shot hoyts Mathews martins ect. I have a iron mace, x10 and Stiletto I'm putting together. The iron mace is one I can't seem to get rid of. I love the barnsdale limbs and very adjustable binary cam system. They are very tough bows, I would recommend to any friend. I've always shoot mine over 5gpi but I can see how a lower poundage shooter would like shooting the lighter gpi setups. I put them right up there with my hoyts.


----------



## 6xsteelers (Sep 6, 2009)

The speed pro X-11 looks like a 2009 Monster twin,,who copied off of who,,they look like nice bows though


----------



## feverarchery (Feb 22, 2011)

6xsteelers said:


> The speed pro X-11 looks like a 2009 Monster twin,,who copied off of who,,they look like nice bows though


neither, 2 different animals


----------



## 6xsteelers (Sep 6, 2009)

I had a 2009 monster,,they are far from 2 different animals, ata, roller guard, look, all the way down to the yoke rings,,very similar


----------



## xman59 (Jan 19, 2009)

6xsteelers said:


> The speed pro X-11 looks like a 2009 Monster twin,,who copied off of who,,they look like nice bows though


they all copied from darton


----------



## Release Me (Sep 22, 2012)

Yeah, the companies that bug me are the outright advertising BS artists like Carbon Express dual spine for example.


----------



## 6xsteelers (Sep 6, 2009)

xman59 said:


> they all copied from darton


Right you are


----------



## indy242003 (Jun 9, 2004)

HCA used to be some wicked bows. Yeah, it always makes me laugh when I hear people talk about Hoyt's new carbon fiber bows. I always think High country when I hear about carbon risers.


----------



## HCATech (Jul 12, 2011)

Company's all use / share technologies and it only helps us the consumer, By providing choices for us. HCA has also been instrumental with developments over the past 30 + years such as the roller guard,split limb,composite riser,dampening coating, and the machined riser ,just to name a few,But archery is not about who design what first its about a common thread that pulls us all together and giving us the ability to enjoy this fantastic sport we dearly love.
God Bless


----------



## indy242003 (Jun 9, 2004)

HCATech said:


> Company's all use / share technologies and it only helps us the consumer, By providing choices for us. HCA has also been instrumental with developments over the past 30 + years such as the roller guard,split limb,composite riser,dampening coating, and the machined riser ,just to name a few,But archery is not about who design what first its about a common thread that pulls us all together and giving us the ability to enjoy this fantastic sport we dearly love.
> God Bless



I have never owned a HC but I have shot a few. A lot of technologies you see today were realesed by these guys years ago. I agree that these guys were instramental in developing a better mouse trap. My hat is off to HCA, and thank you for the innovations.


----------



## HCATech (Jul 12, 2011)

Thank You for your kind words.


----------



## HawgEnvy (Mar 2, 2011)

HCA is NO JOKE! Solid,fast,lightweight,high performace,warranted to 3gpp cuz they have a quality product and have the balls to back up the talk.And dont forget the Barnesdale limbs! One of these days i'll try their arrows,but my set up is awesome right now. As long as i can find a used HCA Speed Pro or Mace,I'll have no reason to buy a NEW bow. I sold all my other brands and have gone solely to HCA.


----------



## hillemonster (Mar 19, 2005)

Burley Hall and Randy Ulmer both shot for High Country along time ago.


----------



## PRIMETIME9 (Jun 28, 2011)

First deer I ever kilt was with a HC Brute Force, wish I still had it!


----------



## Babooze (Jan 5, 2008)

I bought a HCA bows back in the mid 90's. I cant remember the model but it was a shooter! Only reason I moved away from them is there was no one in Hawaii selling them at the time. That has changed and I just might too!


----------



## imgoinghunting8 (Jan 26, 2012)

so does this mean that there ibo speeds that they are getting out of there bows are used with a 320 grain arrow vs. a 350 grain arrow. but i have heard some good thing about the x-11 pro such as how smooth draw was for a speed bow


----------



## HCATech (Jul 12, 2011)

imgoinghunting8 said:


> so does this mean that there ibo speeds that they are getting out of there bows are used with a 320 grain arrow vs. a 350 grain arrow. but i have heard some good thing about the x-11 pro such as how smooth draw was for a speed bow



HCA uses the IBO rating to rate their bows.


----------



## HCATech (Jul 12, 2011)

Babooze said:


> I bought a HCA bows back in the mid 90's. I cant remember the model but it was a shooter! Only reason I moved away from them is there was no one in Hawaii selling them at the time. That has changed and I just might too!


We have a few dealers in Hawaii now. Please let me know if we can assist you.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

I've owned a lot of High Countries. My favorite was my Excalibur. It was my first machined riser bow. I loved that bow. I did very well with them and that is all I would shoot for a long time until I switched over to Mathews. I had an Iron Mace and a Stiletto 380 not too long ago, I really liked both of those bows.


----------



## Carroll in MO (Sep 15, 2002)

D.Short said:


> Maybe go complain about something else,maybe price of gas.


Don't know your politics, but when Obama started his term gas was $1.84 a gal. Are we better off?


----------



## gobbler2577 (Aug 3, 2010)

I never say much on here as I like to peruse the site to try to learn, but this is one thread that warrants a comment. I literally cut my teeth on High Country bows and they were so far ahead of their time in the early to mid 90's. My first was a Supreme, second was a machined Supreme, then an Excalibur. The Excalibur is the only bow in 23 years of bowhunting that I hunted with more than 2 seasons. It is also the only bow that I have ever owned that I could shoot one pin to 30 yards. Granted it was set at 80 pounds and i was shooting a 2312, but I only draw 27 inches. I hunted with that bow from 95 till 99 and sold it to my brother-in-law who still shoots it. This thread has taken me back to when things seemed much simpler. Those were the good ole days. Anyone got an old Excalibur they want to sell?


----------



## VAN DAM (Feb 16, 2010)

I shot a High Country Iron Mace for a season a few years ago. Great shooting bow and killed a bunch of deer with it. One of the limbs ended up splitting and High Country replaced it free of charge which I was very impressed with considering I bought the bow used off of ebay. Good company IMO


----------



## HCATech (Jul 12, 2011)

sagecreek said:


> I've owned a lot of High Countries. My favorite was my Excalibur. It was my first machined riser bow. I loved that bow. I did very well with them and that is all I would shoot for a long time until I switched over to Mathews. I had an Iron Mace and a Stiletto 380 not too long ago, I really liked both of those bows.


I've been pushing Nathan to bring back the Stiletto as I believe HCA would benefit with a shorter ATA in the line up.
If the Stiletto (or shorter ATA)fans send in request by either email ,[email protected] or on HCA's Facebook page ,it may help the crew know what demand there is for the shorter ATA is out there.


----------



## fletched (May 10, 2006)

gobbler2577 said:


> I never say much on here as I like to peruse the site to try to learn, but this is one thread that warrants a comment. I literally cut my teeth on High Country bows and they were so far ahead of their time in the early to mid 90's. My first was a Supreme, second was a machined Supreme, then an Excalibur. The Excalibur is the only bow in 23 years of bowhunting that I hunted with more than 2 seasons. It is also the only bow that I have ever owned that I could shoot one pin to 30 yards. Granted it was set at 80 pounds and i was shooting a 2312, but I only draw 27 inches. I hunted with that bow from 95 till 99 and sold it to my brother-in-law who still shoots it. This thread has taken me back to when things seemed much simpler. Those were the good ole days. Anyone got an old Excalibur they want to sell?


I had the ultra extreme. Loved that bow but after 9 sets of limbs, I got rid of it. I waited 9 months for the bow to be produced in a lefty. It looks like they still don't like producing left handed bows. Those were the good old days. If I ever run across another ultra extreme in a lefty, I am going to buy it. What hurt hca back then is not addressing the major limb problem they had until the damage was already done. I still look at their bows and like the looks of them.


----------



## gobbler2577 (Aug 3, 2010)

Fletched, I always wanted the ultra extreme, but just never picked one up. I never knew there was a limb problem. After thousands of shots with mine I never had an issue with any of them. I almost wish I hadn't seen this thread cause now I'm looking back in time instead of forward. Oh well, good to remember those times.


----------



## HCATech (Jul 12, 2011)

fletched said:


> I had the ultra extreme. Loved that bow but after 9 sets of limbs, I got rid of it. I waited 9 months for the bow to be produced in a lefty. It looks like they still don't like producing left handed bows. Those were the good old days. If I ever run across another ultra extreme in a lefty, I am going to buy it. What hurt hca back then is not addressing the major limb problem they had until the damage was already done. I still look at their bows and like the looks of them.


Sorry to hear of your past issues, We do make left hand bows, Dealer demand is low on left handed models so they only produce so many as compared to the right hand.
HCA started using barnsdale limbs some years back now in order to correct the past history.Since Nathan took over in 2009 the direction is completely different. 
Please feel free to contact us with your questions and/or concerns.


----------



## excaliber (Jan 16, 2004)

In 1994 I bought my first bow( High Country Excaliber) they were it back then. That bow was and still is a great shooter. 80 lb draw with the recurve limbs and hatchet cams. Burley Hall, Randy Chappell and Randy Ulmer were all shooting High Country back then. Fast forward to today and they are really nowhere to be seen. Poor management and very poor CS is what really killed them. They had it all but screwed up big time.

The were the originators of the look of the modern compound bow. It's funny how all bows today have the reflex look of the early HCA bows. It would be nice to see them make a comeback to where they were but I doubt it will happen.

To come on here and bash them without knowing anything about them or their history shows you're class or lack of it. Google is your friend use it.


----------



## latrek6500 (Dec 28, 2006)

mossihornslayer said:


> first carbon riser also TSSR.


I actually had a TSS in the spring of 2004 that had the carbon riser that came out before the TSSR. Thirty One inches axel to axel, single cam that was adjustable from 25 to 29 inches just by rotating a module and 2.3 lbs "dry" weight, all for $500 bucks! I ended up selling the TSS to get the TSSR. TSSR had a larger idler wheel and went to 30 inch draw length, all at only 2.3lbs and less then half the cost of any carbon bow recently "introduced" by a larger better known bow company.


----------



## TheLongbowShoot (Mar 23, 2012)

Check out "MegaArchery"


----------



## ElkFetish (Aug 12, 2007)

I have been shooting the High Country Iron Mace since 2007. I had to beg my archery shop to get it for me as they kept trying to talk me into other bows. Every year I shoot a handful of bows and check true specs for most of them and still have the same bow today. There just hasn't been any real increase in performance IMO. If I was to buy another bow today it would be the upgraded version of the Iron Mace, the speed Pro X10. It has a better grip, smoother draw, and more features like dual cam stops, dual string stops, etc. My opinion only but it is a great bow! As a bonus I still have the same strings stock Winners Choice strings on it and I have thousands of shots on it. I do keep the center serving in good shape and shoot a loop but that shows how well it keeps its tune and how little cam lean there is. No cut strings here!

I don't buy into the light arrow concept. I shoot a pretty heavy arrow, my hunting setup is just under 450 grains and I think I am going up in weight next year. Every test I have done with light vs heavy arrows shows tighter groups out to 45-55 yards but beyond that my pin gaps open up with the lighter arrows. Being that the Iron Mace is 345 IBO rated I don't need my closer pins any closer, heck they are nearly on top of each other now. I do want the tightest pins I can get at further distances though and the heavier arrows get that done for me. YMMV!

Yes High Country is a joke, Its a joke that I paid about half the price of the high end bows and after 5 years still have essentially the same performance as new bows are getting! 

Scot E.


----------



## Jeff A M (Sep 13, 2011)

In the early 90's I had a few HCA Snipers, Good bows........wish I had that target model yet, it was Black and Gold metal flake paint job from ATA. Jeff


----------



## seiowabow (Dec 19, 2010)

Elkfetish you can put dual cam stops on the iron mace. Cal HCA and they will hook you up

Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheKingofKings (Sep 25, 2006)

I loved my Carbon Four Runner and Brute Force. Both really nice bows that were fast, and had they still had a pro shop here close that sold them I might still be shooting a High Country.


----------



## HCATech (Jul 12, 2011)

seiowabow said:


> Elkfetish you can put dual cam stops on the iron mace. Cal HCA and they will hook you up
> 
> Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2


Yes he can check with his local HCA dealer to purchase one.If you do not a dealer close please let us know.


----------



## bcycle (Feb 22, 2006)

Yea I have 2 stops on my mace


----------



## foamslayer20 (May 2, 2012)

I am loving my HCA. A great performing bow that costs less than the big names.


----------



## MonsterElk6X6 (Mar 4, 2012)

trimantrekokc said:


> slan·der   /ˈslændər/ Show Spelled[slan-der] Show IPA
> noun
> 1. defamation; calumny: rumors full of slander.
> 2. a malicious, false, and defamatory statement or report: a slander against his good name.
> ...


Haha... Dangit... You were so close to being the only one right!... Libel is the word were looking for here not slander


----------



## MonsterElk6X6 (Mar 4, 2012)

I stand corrected nebelk does... And how does the video relate to the product?


----------



## huntnutsbro (May 19, 2007)

i really like the HCA stuff. plan to find another 2012 speed pro X11 real soon. one of the best bows i have ever shot. shoulda kept the one i had!


----------



## ron w (Jan 5, 2013)

first of the really fast bows, first with an all carbon fiber bow as well..... and a long time before anyone else had the guts to produce one....and they shot, too.


----------



## DenCMSC (Jul 30, 2007)

I've owned 3 HCA bows, the last being an Iron Mace. All were great shooting bows. Had a limb issue on the Mace, it was quickly resolved with a call to customer service. I'd still love to give HCA a try, but just can't find a dealer to take a "test drive...".


----------



## ChadWhit (Aug 19, 2013)

I think my first HCA bow was a Trophy Hunter or Sniper, been to many years to recall accurately, first bow I broke the 280fps barrier at my draw length. Have always shot their bows well, and they were always fast so I kept going back to them.

Due to shoulder aches and the draw cycle, I just got rid of my Speed Force. Was getting 331fps with a loaded string @ 70# DW & 27.5" DL using the SP 5.5's and a 100gr tip. Never had a problem or needed CS in the 20+ years I shot them.


----------



## MOBOW#1 (Jun 14, 2005)

CamoCop said:


> please educate us then. because "slandering" to me is when someone makes a claim (specific or implied) or negative comment about someone or some company in which is not true. i'm not sure of the exact definition but i believe i am fairly close and that the OP original comment falls into this area.












a malicious, false, and defamatory statement or report: a slander against his good name. 3. Law. defamation by oral utterance rather than by writing, pictures, etc.


----------



## piute (Dec 30, 2012)

It did not take long after I first joined AT site to experience a bunch of the knowledge that is shared here. Archers helping archers, new archers, and old archers of past years that need to catch up on technology. I enjoy many of the different forums, perusing the titles to see what catches my interest. One thing that I have not yet understood is the attacking of someone's opinion about a product, or the "they must be a hater" statement, brother called key board warriors. Why let it bother you so much? I believe many that reply so negatively should read the original post better before they respond with ignorance. This OP was just saying that the advertising(" the joke") was poorly done to make him go on any further( my opinion) to become a customer. Never said that they were bad bows. Nobody is going to agree on all subjects all the time! Hell sometimes I don't agree with myself. I own a Ford and a Chevy, but bought the wife a Volkswagon. Shoot Remington and Winchester and many others. Miller High Life or Dos Equis Really like my old Hoyt, but bought an OBSESSION! 
Keep Flinging 'em straight AT'ers! PIUTE


----------



## Snakum (Oct 8, 2013)

I've been shooting a 16 yo HCA Split Force for the past month and within 35 yards it very, very accurate. Pulls smoothly and feels very comfortable. I just bought a PSE BMXS and I love it, but really I could have been perfectly happy with the old HCA if I didn't hunt from blinds. Would love to try a newer HCA bow.


----------



## jimbow56 (Feb 24, 2008)

The X10 is no joke. Great bow and I loved the flat grip.


----------



## dustingabe02 (Oct 18, 2013)

I started out shooting a HCA Trophy Hunter that was my dads that I still have only reason Im not still shooting it is my dad pretty much got out of archery and I ended up with his Carbon 4 Runner that I still shoot religiously. They both still shoot very well and when i decide its time for a new bow i will more than likely be going with a HCA


----------



## westtexas arche (Apr 11, 2012)

This thread is a bit old, but I will give my two cents. I too had my doubts about this bow. I friend of mine had a High Country Speed Pro and he let me shoot it and I was hooked. I found a used one online and I have been shooting it for 4 years now and I do not regret it one bit. I even had the opportunity to shoot the PSE Omen with an #80 draw weight and it was no comparison. The high country was more forgiving and smoother in my opinion. I am shooting a 2008 model with #80 limbs and I really like it. I am now trying to save some money and buy the new model with #80 limbs and convert this one to a bowfishing rig. There are not alot of bows out there with #80 limbs and I am hooked on the speed of my bow. I will keep shooting #80 until I am too old to draw it back. For those of you that are thinking of buying a new bow, you should give this product a try. Not every bow is for everybody but for the price and the quality, I am sold on this one.


----------



## Jaliv92 (Apr 2, 2013)

westtexas arche said:


> This thread is a bit old, but I will give my two cents. I too had my doubts about this bow. I friend of mine had a High Country Speed Pro and he let me shoot it and I was hooked. I found a used one online and I have been shooting it for 4 years now and I do not regret it one bit. I even had the opportunity to shoot the PSE Omen with an #80 draw weight and it was no comparison. The high country was more forgiving and smoother in my opinion. I am shooting a 2008 model with #80 limbs and I really like it. I am now trying to save some money and buy the new model with #80 limbs and convert this one to a bowfishing rig. There are not alot of bows out there with #80 limbs and I am hooked on the speed of my bow. I will keep shooting #80 until I am too old to draw it back. For those of you that are thinking of buying a new bow, you should give this product a try. Not every bow is for everybody but for the price and the quality, I am sold on this one.


Agree very sweet shooters


----------



## Luke M (Aug 24, 2012)

I shot a lot of bows before I went with my Iron Mace and I mean a lot! Mathews, Hoyt, Mission, PSE, Diamond, Bowtech, Martin, Bear, Elite, and High Country, they all make nice bows and I was close to purchasing others in those manufacturers lines but High Country was the one I liked the most.

I do not believe High Country to be a joke, what I think is the real joke is people who start bad mouthing a company when they don't know anything about them! Give them a try, you might change your mind and maybe apologize for the comments made about the company!


----------



## supercopjason (Jan 24, 2009)

I had a 2009 Speed Pro and still it is the best bow I have ever shot. Light , Fast and pinpoint if it wasn't for their customer service at the time I would still be shooting High Country. I have had 2 iron mace's and the speed pro along with numerous "big name" bows and would trade any one of them for my speed pro back.


----------



## olongjohnnson (6 mo ago)

I've had three HCA bows blow up on me


----------

